# Birthday party cook



## jmud (Mar 23, 2014)

One of my wife's friends asked her 8 year old what he wanted for his birthday party and said barbecue. Such a great kid. I had the honor to cook it. 












image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 23, 2014





Pulled pork before foiling












image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 23, 2014





Ribs












image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 23, 2014





Wings. I cheated and used old bay












image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ jmud
__ Mar 23, 2014





These ribs I made for me and the wife. Trial run competition. Man I think I nailed it this time


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

WHAT?? NO BRISKET??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Just teasin!  GREAT job!  Good lookin eats.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 26, 2014)

Now that's a lucky 8 year old!!!

Nicely done on the smokin!!

Bill


----------

